# Toyota 4Runner Front Hitch Receiver



## dinsauce (Jul 29, 2013)

Trying to get my hands on a front hitch receiver for my 2000 toyota 4runner but I am coming up short. Does any one have any resources or places that I might try to look? I am located in Norfolk so if there is somewhere in this area that would work too. Thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not sure where you will find one in Norfolk area

Read what I wrote in the Thread just below this one titled Custom Hitch.

They are available for our body styles... I have a 98 Limited

Reese model 65041

- Remove the 4 bolts from the stock tow hook and tie downs. 
- Remove the front skidplate. 
- Remove the 4 lower bolts from the bumper bracket mounts. 
- Grind off the back side welded nuts from the lower bumper bolt mounts. 
- Put the receiver in place and bolt it in. 
- My Reese had 2 additional mounting holes on the side that go into bolt 
holes on the Tacoma, but our trucks don't have them. You need to mark 
and drill a hole in the frame and then remove the whole thing. 
- The hole that you just drilled needs to be enlarged to 11/16" and a supplied 
riv-nut installed.
- Now the receiver gets bolted back in place for good, so some locktite on 
the threads is a good idea.
- Bolt the skidplate back on.
- Check the front bumper cover for clearance and trim the plastic 
- you can hide it with your from license plat when not in use

Let me know how it works out


----------

